# Brauche Hilfe, habe kein Photoshop? :o(



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich muss gerade was gestalten und benötige ein sauberes Bild.

Leider habe ich kein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm mehr zur Verfügung. Ich hätte von dem angehängten Bild den weißen Hintergrund weg. Wenn ich das nämlich in ein Hintergrund einfüge habe ich den weißen Rahmen drum herum und der zuschnitt sollte etwas sauberer sein.

Ich weiß, dass das nicht allzu lange dauert, ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand den kleinen Gefallen tun könnte *lieb guck*

LG
Julayda


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

GIMP ist 15 MB groß, das hätteste auch runterladen und benutzen können, für sowas braucht man kein PS.

Aber weil die Sonne scheint und ich gut drauf bin, hab ichs gemacht.


----------



## emiglio (9. April 2009)

Auf die Schnelle als gif und png.


----------



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

Ich darf hier auf unserem Arbeitsplatzrechner nix installieren. Mit GIMP bin ich nie wirklich zurecht gekommen ;o(

Ich glaube dieses Bild ist viel sauberer, als das erste. Könnt ihr mir das auch nochmal machen? *schäm*

VIELEN LIEBEN DANK EUCH IHR SEIT ECHT SUPER


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

JuLaYdA hat gesagt.:


> Mit GIMP bin ich nie wirklich zurecht gekommen ;o(



 Zauberstab, das weiße auswählen, entf drücken. Fertig. Das unterscheidet sich doch da kein bißchen von PS?


----------



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

oh okay...ich hatte zuvor mit Coreldraw gearbeitet, da war das auch so ähnlich.

Könntest du mir das letzte Bild was ich hochgeladen habe auch nochmal schnell bearbeiten *lieb fragt*


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

Bin ich heute nett .


----------



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

Vielen Vielen Dank!!


----------



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

also so langsam kriege ich hier die Kriese ;((( Ich hasse es, dass ich hier auf dem Rechner kein eigenes Programm habe womit ich arbeiten kann. Unser Admin kommt irgendwie nicht in die Pöttte ;(((

Ich habe das falsche Bild hochgeladen HEUL

Ex1tus dich möchte ich nicht weiter nerven.. Vielleicht kann mir das jemand anders nochmal machen (wenn du heute einen sehr guten Tag hast, wäre das natürlich auch gut )

Das ist auch das letzte Mal versprochen *heul*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. April 2009)

Chef: "Ey, stell mal die 20 Italienkarten frei."
Azubi: "Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie das geht."
Chef: "Dann lass dir was einfallen oder geh'!"

;-]


----------



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

Also nur nochmal zur Info..

Ich habe hier keine Möglichkeit, mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm das Bild vom Hintergrundbild auszuschneiden...Sonst würde ich das auch alleine machen. Im Haus hat auch sonst niemand ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm an den ich mich wenden könnte.
Sonst wäre ich durchaus in der Lage es selbst zu machen. Und ohne Adminrechte dürfen wir hier nichts installieren.


----------



## Flex (9. April 2009)

https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. April 2009)

Mit http://www.pixlr.com/app/ sollte das auch ganz gut klappen.


----------



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

sorry,

kann die Seiten nicht aufrufen, da alle Seiten ausser .de bei uns gesperrt sind....

kann mir keiner gerade das letzte Bild kanz kurz bearbeiten...Dann bin ich auch schon restlos bedient und nerve euch nicht mehr


----------



## Flex (9. April 2009)

Das hört sich für mich alles nach Ausreden an...
Wenn jemandem Arbeit aufgetragen wird, dann hat man auch dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass derjenige sie erledigen kann. Das ist bei dir nicht der Fall, also tritt deinem Chef auf die Füße, damit der dem IT Mann auf die Füße tritt und das Problem löst.
Socialising ist hier eine schlechte Möglichkeit, in meinen Augen...


----------



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

Ich habe Ausreden wirklich überhaupt nicht nötig 
Selbst der Personalleiter kam hierbei ins Spiel und ich warte seit Wochen auf ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm aber es passiert einfach nichts...
Wieso sollte ich hier um Hilfe "betteln" wenn ich es selbst machen könnte!Bisher habe ich es immer irgendwie mit Paint und Word hinbekommen, aber hier stoße ich nunmal an meine Grenze und habe "NUR" um Hilfe gebeten..............


----------



## MiMi (9. April 2009)

Du kannst doch einfach sagen, ohne bildbearbeitungsprogramm geht das net. Solange musst du dann halt was anderes machen


----------



## Flex (9. April 2009)

Nein, du hast darum gebeten, dass andere die Arbeit für dich machen.

Hilfe ist eine Form von Unterstützung, keine Abnahme der Arbeit. 

Und wenn da nichts passiert, dann kannst du eben auch nicht arbeiten.
So ist die Situation nun einmal und der Chef, oder sonst irgendjemand, kann nicht erwarten, dass du auf externe Ressourcen zugreifst.


----------



## tombe (9. April 2009)

Na dann, viel Spaß mit den Bildern


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. April 2009)

Ganz sauber bekommst du es natürlich nicht hin, da hilft der Gang zu einem Vektorprogramm schon eher.


----------



## JuLaYdA (9. April 2009)

ok...sorry...das ich EUCH angeblich um meine Arbeit gebeten habe..Fakt ist, dass ich jetzt nunmal keine Möglichkeit habe auf andere Mittel zurückzugreifen...

Vielleicht kann mir ein anderes Forum weiterhelfen....An der Stelle noch mal  Danke an Ex1tus und dem anderen User..

Euch schönen Tag

Danke Markus Danke Tombe
Vielen Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. April 2009)

Und jetzt aber husch zum Chef, damit der der IT-Abteilung Beine macht.


----------



## tombe (9. April 2009)

Kinder macht doch nicht so wild.

Egal welchen Grund es gibt das es JuLaYdA nicht selber gemacht hat.

Aber ich denke es war wirklich nur eine Kleinigkeit die (wenn es möglich gewesen wäre) selber schneller erledigt gewesen wäre als hier um Hilfe zu bitten.

Sagen wir einfach es war das falsche Forum, wäre in der Jobbörse besser aufgehoben gewesen.

Jetzt ärgert euch nicht sondern freut euch über die Sonne ! ! ! !


----------



## MiMi (9. April 2009)

Aber ganz ehrlich, was erwartet denn dein Chef wie du das machst, wenn du kein programm dafuer hast? Das kann doch gar net funktionieren?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. April 2009)

@tombe,

es geht auch nicht darum, dass wir nicht helfen wollen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Du hast 100%ig recht,
dass sie die Sache sicher auch so schnell hinbekommen hätte wie wir, nur haben mich bei dieser
Anfrage zwei Dinge gestört:

1.) dass sich eine Person innerhalb kürzester Zeit zwei Mal bei einem Bild vertut, 
was bearbeitet werden soll und
2.) ihre Firma nicht in der Lage ist, die Software installiert zu haben, die man benötigt, 
um diese Aufgabe zu bewältigen. Wenn ich einen Motorblock auseinander nehmen soll, 
benötige ich auch Werkzeug.

Aber wie dem auch sei, ist ja alles halb so wild. Schwamm drüber und euch allen weiterhin viel Sonnenschein.


----------

